# astig naman nyan pic



## omerdurmus

I cant understand this phrase:
" astig naman nyan  pic. kumagalaw pusa pa. ......  kea nga eeh astig! " 

Is this sentence grammatically correct?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## niernier

I doubt it if this is correct, the part which says, gumagalaw pusa pa. Did you see by any chance a picture with a cat in it, moving? Anyway, here's the translation.

"That picture is wonderful. It's moving and it's a cat. ... That's why it's amazing!

astig is a colloquial word for tigas which directly translates to hard in English.  Filipinos use it, however, to describe something which is great, awesome, amazing, etc.


----------



## omerdurmus

Thanks, you are correct. There is a funny cat animation near this comment. 

Also thanks for information about "astig". It's clear to me now.


----------



## niernier

I have this habit of defining words which could render different translations. As you can see, the translation can be, That picture is so cool! That picture is great! etc etc. 

Funny thing is, I thought it was a still image so I was quite confused when he said there's a moving cat on the picture. I never thought it was an animation. haha


----------

